# Looking for places to move to



## johnny uncool (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm currently located in VA and will be eligible to retire in a couple of years. Looking to relocate to a homestead property but have not decided on a destination other than the states of New Hampshire, Maine, Montana and western Pennsylvania. Does anyone have any thoughts or insights on any of these places?


----------



## twogether (Mar 27, 2008)

Johnny,

I noticed that your post had gone unanswered, but allow me to touch upon the subject just a smidge. One of your places that you had indicated that you were looking at was Montana and I can tell you that Montana is a lovely and open state filled with big sky and a great pace of life.
Due to an increase in options for me at my job in Wyoming (another great place) my wife and I will be selling our homestead in Montana (look at the title "Home in Montana" for more information) and focusing our efforts of raising our 6 children and moving up the ladder at my current place of employment. 
If you should have any questions please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

Johnny

This is a great book on finding a place to live, It has lots of maps and huge amounts of data. A place in Montana would be great, unless it's down the road from a nuclear missile battery, or a major flight route from people escaping some huge city in Canada. This book will give you that information.

http://www.infowarsshop.com/Strategic-Relocation-North-American-Guide-To-Safe-Places-BOOK_p_439.html


----------



## Bubba1358 (Nov 6, 2013)

Tennessee is very nice. We're zone 7 (long growing season!), and have no state income tax. Property about an hour or more outside the major cities is very reasonable.


----------

